# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  Linq چیست و چگونه میتوان از آن استفاده کرد ؟

## amirepsilon

Linq چیست و چگونه میتوان از آن استفاده کرد ؟

----------


## Mani_rf

سلام.
LINQ تکنولوژی جدیدی است که به تازگی توسط شرکت ماکروسافت با هدف راحتی کار با داده های آرایه ای و بانک های اطلاعاتی ارائه شده است.. در این تکنولوژی فرمان های قدیمی SQL حذف می شوند و شما کد های مربوط به برقراری ارتباط با دیتابیس را مستقیا در زبان برنامه نویسی خود می نویسید. 
برای اطلاعات بیشتر و دریافت کتاب آموزشی به این تاپیک مراجعه کنید.

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=167093

----------


## payam bagheri

LINQ (Language-INtegratedQuery)


با این که فناوری LINQ در پائیز سال 2005 مطرح گردید ولی فرآیند پیاده سازی آن از سال 2003 آغاز شده بود . هدف از ابداع فناوری فوق، ارائه تسهیلات لازم برای پیاده کنندگان جهت کار با داده در بانک های اطلاعاتی  SQL و XML عنوان شده است. در واقع ، وجود یک حلقه گمشده بین داده رابطه ای ( بانک های اطلاعاتی )  ، اسناد XML با زبان های برنامه نویسی ، ضرورت ابداع فناوری فوق را توجیه کرده بود . پیاده کنندگان مجبور بودند  برای کار با هر یک از منابع داده ، از روش های مختلفی استفاده نمایند . LINQ  را می توان به منزله حلقه ای گمشده  بین دنیای داده و زبان های برنامه نویسی همه منظوره  تصور کرد . با استفاده از  LINQ  امکان دستیابی به داده صرفنظر از نوع داده  ، با روشی مشابه و یکسان فراهم می گردد .  
پیاده کنندگان نرم افزار در زمان نوشتن برنامه های خود معمولا" از دو زبان مختلف جهت رسیدن به یک هدف مشترک استفاده می نمایند . ما برای نوشتن کدها از یک زبان برنامه نویسی نظیر VB.NET و یا #C و برای  گفتگو با سیستم بانک اطلاعاتی از یک زبان دیگر نظیر SQL استفاده می کنیم .



LINQ یک فناوری قدرتمند در زمان کار با داده است که دستاوردهای متعددی را برای پیاده کنندگان به ارمغان آورده است :
•روشی ساده جهت نوشتن query  
•تسریع در پیاده سازی نرم افزار با توجه به حذف خطاهای زمان اجراء 
•امکان استفاده از امکاناتی نظیر اشکال زدائی و IntelliSence در زمان پیاده سازی 
•حذف خلاء موجود بین داده رابطه ای و پیاده سازی شی گراء 
•استفاده از یک گرامر یکسان جهت نوشتن query صرفنظر از نوع منبع داده 
•افزایش بازدهی و راندمان برنامه نویسی ، چراکه برنامه نویسان از یک رویکرد یکسان برای نوشتن query  و بهنگام سازی داده از طریق زبان برنامه نویسی   استفاده خواهند کرد . 

~

----------

